# need an idea of a really good load for 300 win mag



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

I have not reloaded for very long. I have made a few loads for my 300 win mag. Ive been pretty passive with going heavy. Im starting to feel more comfortable and would like to make a good elk load. Here in NM its not hard for a shot to be 500 yards or more. So I need a really flat trajectory. I would like to hear any ideas out there


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Much more important than what load/bullet/powder you're using is the ability to have repeatable results at a given distance, especially if that distance is long. I'd find a load that you're rifle likes then make you're sighting device do the work. This can be done via subtension (extra aiming points) or turrets.

Subtension would be something similar to the Leupold B&C reticle, Nikon Tactical Mil-dot, or Burris Ballistic plex. Turrets would be something similar to Leupold M-1 Turrets.

I use subtension reticles on a 300Win, 270Win, and 243Win. Two are B&C reticles, one is a Leupold custom shop reticle that is ballistically matched to the load I use in my 300Win. All 3 work to 500yds because my reloads are matched to them.

Turrets will work as well, and are preferred by many who shoot really long ranges. They allow you to shoot the whole range of elevation in a scope and will get you to better than 1/2 mile with most modern calibers.

Rather than picking a magic caliber, I'd pick a scope that's designed just for the purpose of shooting longer ranges and take advantage of it instead.


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.

I agree with you about using mil dots and target turrets on optics. I have a Leupold 4.5-14 with mil dots and M-1 turrets on my Savage 10 FP in 308. I would have to admit that is a better package than the M-24 that I used in the Army. And that will probably be the rifle I will use if I ever draw on antelope. I am a firm believer as I am sure you are that shot placement is the key not how much gun you got. But I think when shots get really long, I wanna have a bit more than what my 308 can pack. I have a Leupold with the B&C reticle on my 300 and I really like it. I chose not to have a scope with target turrets or BDC's on this rifle cause I hate getting wrapped up in turning knobs. I dont know how many times I have missed cause I left the turrets set for the previous shot I took at a different distance. As long as I have hold off points I will stick with that. 
I definately do agree with all your recomendations on optics, so ill check your recomendation on powder. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

What??? Somebody that is experienced with the M24 and forgets to zero after the shot?? What happened to your discipline?? :wink: :lol:

Of course you did say M24 and not M40A1. That may explain the discipline part right there. :wink: 8) At least it use to be the A1, I think its the A3 now.


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats funny, your statement reminds me of this time at a long gun course where a guy was wearing a shirt that said the deadliest thing in the world is a marine and his rifle. He was the first to get caught on the stalk lane. That seembed to humble him. But thats not the only thing that caused him to fail the course. As for me not setting my turrets back to zero, well that has only happened with my personal rifle on targets and prarie dogs. I never had that issue when it actually counted.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

:lol: That is funny!! I would have laughed my *** off at him!! Serves him right!!

Oh I don't know.....I've done it quite a few times also. I was just messing with yah. I remember one time I was shooting prairie vermin and a coyote happened to amble into the town. Guess what?? I got into such a hurry I forgot to zero my rifle........I think that yote laughed at me all the way over the hill. :beer: He was a pretty "ballzy" yote to disregard all the shooting. I guess it didn't matter anyway....... :lol:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Jiffy, he must have known it was you shooting.  :lol:

The load I use in my 300 Win. Model 70 with a 4.5-14X Leupold B&C reticle, is a 180 gr. Nosler BT or Scirocco over IMR4350.


----------



## aarongnm (Dec 5, 2006)

So what is that Scirocco ? And where would you recomend I start with the 
IMR 4350? Thanks for the info.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Here is the Scirocco, they are made by Swift Bullet Co.

http://www.swiftbullets.com/index2a.html

Check your Nosler reloading book. I am shooting the *MAX* for a 180 gr (70 gr. IMR 4350) according to the Nosler 5th Addition.

The loads listed are:

66.0 gr. 2990 fps 86% Load Density
68.0 gr. 3060 fps 88% Load Density
70.0 gr. 2990 fps 91% Load Density

The velocities they list are using a 24" barrel. I would start with the mid load and go from there.

Good Luck... :sniper:


----------

